# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Екатерина Сюртукова: На рынке аутсорсинга ИБ часто именно предложение формирует спрос

## CyberWriter

_На вопросы аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru любезно ссогласилась ответить Екатерина Сюртукова, руководитель направления сервиса и аутсорсинга ИБ Центра информационной безопасности компании «Инфосистемы Джет».*Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций «Индустрия в лицах»._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

